# Need some help with value: 1981 Mongoose Supergoose



## Jay81 (Mar 4, 2017)

I know nothing about vintage bmx bikes,  I'm into the old balloon tire tank bikes.  But I have a guy offering to trade me this 1981 Mongoose Supergoose for some Schwinn B6 parts.  I would likely resell this if I do the trade, but don't have the slightest idea what this thing is worth.  I know some vintage bmx are valuable and others aren't,  but they all look about the same to me.  Please help! 
Below are the pics he sent,  and I would be getting the complete bike as shown.  The frame pics are when he had it apart to clean it up.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 5, 2017)

Start convo and leave your phone number.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2017)

Great bike!


----------



## freddy (Mar 12, 2017)

PM SENT


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 22, 2017)

Did you make the trade? I was wondering how it worked out for you. Hit me up if you still need an opinion on frame, frameset or complete.


----------

